# Looking for parts to fix a Bachmann 4-6-0 Special



## ORKID (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey anyone,
I looking for the following parts to repair an 4-6-0 Bachmann Anniversary Special 

Been told by Bachmann that I can not get them from them.

PART # NEED Location
1) BOAO2 1 Right hand side of the locomotive in the front.

2) G814X-MTD1O 1 Screw for the middle diver of the left hand side of the locomotive.

3) BOPO6 1 Right hand side of the locomotive in the front.

4) BOSO1 1 Right hand side of the locomotive in the front.

5) BOBO2 1 Right hand side of the locomotive in front.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It would help if we knew which parts they are - not everyone has an explode diagram. I have lots of 4-6-0 parts, but no idea which you need! 

If the exploded diagram is on their website, post the link.


----------



## ORKID (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry should have thought of that 

Here it is http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/dwg/dwgs/81099.pdf 

Got the number 2 part already


----------



## ORKID (Oct 29, 2010)

Got to 4the page of the diagram to find the parts 

Thanks


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

So, it's parts for the Walchaerts running gear that you are needing? Unless there's somebody on the forum that's ripped up their Walchaerts gearing to modify their 10-wheeler to look like it has Stephenson gearing you might be out of luck. I would recommend ebay where I just checked and you I found an Annie engine listed with a starting price for $22 and one for $55. Both have Walchaerts gearing and no tender so they would make good parts engines.


----------



## ORKID (Oct 29, 2010)

THANKS


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Orkid, 

I think I have a set of plastic walshaerts valve gear from a Chattanooga xmas special engine. Let me know if you want to try it with your metal gear.


----------

